# Well, it's official....



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 4, 2011)

I DO have breast cancer after all. VERY small, caught it very early.

I should be OK, but it's still scary.

This kind:

http://www.dcis.info/index.html

*sigh*


----------



## Davie (Apr 4, 2011)

You have a private message.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers and Positive Energy for you........ Glad it was diagnosed early.

Bless you, Ma---


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 4, 2011)

My aunt is having a MRI today because they didn't like what they saw on her mamogram,you're both in my prayers.


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending prayers for you to have a fast recovery.


----------



## Mona (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you have Breast Cancer, but thankfully, they caught it very early, and hopefully they can treat it aggressively and rid your body of it. Best wishes for full success. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2011)

oh no, I am praying for you. Hugs.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I know it's scary.


----------



## susanne (Apr 4, 2011)

You will have many forum hands holding yours throughout this. I am so glad they've caught this early.


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so pleased you found it early. Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 4, 2011)

So happy they caught it early. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad you had it checked and caught it early!!! Wishing you the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending prayers for a complete recovery. Glad they caught it early.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending prayers and positive energy your way.


----------



## bjcs (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry. I have added you to my prayer list... Praying for a complete healing for you.


----------



## JennyB (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh gosh I am so very sorry, but like you said it is small and you caught it early. I will say a prayer that you will be completely healed 



 It's okay and normal to be scared, there is not one of us here who wouldn't feel scared too if this was happening to us. The love that comes from this forum is amazing 



 ...most are here and will always be here for you!

 

HUGS

Blessings

and

Prayers 





Jenny


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank God they caught it early! Prayers and healing light coming your way from the NW.





Leia


----------



## REO (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that! {{{{Lucy}}}}

I'm glad it was caught early! I'll be sending you prayers and healing thoughts!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2011)

My prayers and healing thoughts are with you, along with my wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

Anna


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Apr 5, 2011)

Lucy

I am so sorry that you have breast cancer. My aunt was told 2 weeks ago she has stage 3 breast cancer. I pick at her all the time about it. SHe has asked me to cut her hair before it falls out. SHe had her port put in last week and starts the drugs this week. then they will remove both and then replace them. she said well I always wanted to get a breast job done but not this way.

Just keep your head up and you will get though all this.

Diane


----------



## Shari (Apr 5, 2011)

((hugs))


----------



## Charley (Apr 5, 2011)

So happy they caught it early. Sending prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry - but so glad it is early stage. Sending prayers and positive thoughts that you heal quickly and completely!

Jan


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you found out early -- we're all thinking of you and wishing you a very speedy recovery.

Liz R.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this and no doubt you are scared but the good news is that you caught it so early. Nothing but the best is wished for you............take care.


----------

